# Winter route through France



## rono13 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi,

We are heading for Santa Pola in Spain and looked at the route in France using the A75, can any one tell me if this route is feasible for a motorhome (3500 KG) in Winter we intend to travel late December
Ron


----------



## MikeCo (Jan 26, 2008)

A lot of people seem to use the A75 but we prefer the western route via Bordeaux as there is less chance of snow.
Not much difference in the mileage either.

Mike


----------



## 04HBG (Dec 9, 2007)

We did that route down to Spain the winter before last, it got down to -6 when we stopped the night half way down the A75 but we were fine.
There was snow on the sides of the motorway at the highest points but the road was clear.

We are heading that way again early January so hopefully it will be clear again.

RD


----------

